# A tribute to the work of AMA rescue.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi,

Thought you might want to see just some of the dogs that were rescued under the leadership of Edie for the AMA. This is my gift to Edie and the AMA and is by no means an official AMA video - or even endorsed by them. 

It's really something to see all the hard work that the fosters have done. I'm hoping that you will be inspired. Keep up the awesome work my fellow rescuers and friends.

Bronwyne


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have nothing buy respect and love for those who work with rescues.
wonderful video.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

casa verde maltese said:


> I have nothing buy respect and love for those who work with rescues.
> wonderful video.


:goodpost:

Much love and admiration for our :innocent: Maltese Angels :innocent: who rescue these beautiful fluffs!! :wub::wub::wub:

You are doing God's work every day!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awesome video with a wonderful message. It brought tears of gratitude for those who worked to rescue so many, tears of joy for those sweet babies who have a new life, and tears of sadness for those precious souls who could not be saved.

Thank you to so many who are part of this group of angels.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Thanks for sharing.. wonderful work that is done by these precious people.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bron, What a wonderful job you did of showing the work of so many. It brings tears to my eyes to see and remember each of these sweet dogs that would have been lost with out AMA helping us to help them. Thanks for your great work on this video and fostering for us. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying: Bronwyn, what a beautiful tribute you produced to the AMA, Edie, all the wonderful rescuers and fosters, and adoptive parents who have given these babies a second chance, no matter what their circumstances or if need be to end their suffering, and most of all a tribute to those sweet Malts who were put in unthinkable situations and still had and have the will to live and love. :wub::wub: As I watched the slideshow I remembered so many of the names who have touched our hearts, and the generous spirits of so many SM members who cared, prayed and donated to help those in need. It was so uplifting to see their "makeovers" from unwanted to wanted fluffs. And it also gave us a chance to once again honor those who have left us. Thank you so much. It was simply beautiful. :smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Made me cry.I remember so many of them.
It's why I'm such a nag when it comes to the shelter challenge..it realy is life or death w/ every vote counting for so much.

It's such a small thing,to vote but it means worlds to the fluffs who need us.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beautiful, loving tribute to all involved. That was awesome, Bronwyne.
xoxoxoxooxxoox


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Such precious little ones, and such precious people who go above & beyond to help! Beautiful video Bron, well done!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great video, Bron. Those pups are so lucky to have ended up in such wonderful homes. And for those who just couldn't make it - they are still remembered in our hearts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bron - what a terrific tribute to all that help with the rescue efforts. It brought tears to my eyes as did the rescue parade at nationals. Seeing our own special, special Hope with Edie was a highlight -- but thanks to all that help ensure that these precious soles find the love they so rightly deserve.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

How wonderful that you did this! Edie is my hero in all that she does to help us save as many as we can.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:ThankYou::aktion033::smootch:
:crying::crying:
Such a beautiful and special tribute to both Edie, AMA & the little ones who share this story.
I still miss little Oz---and I never even met him! :wub:
Thank you Bronwyne!


----------

